# 31AE6LFH718 halogen bulb replacement



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, I need to replace a blown hologen bulb. They are $30 plus. Would anyone know of a much less expensive alternative? Thank you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know for sure but I think it's an #880 / 27 watt. Should be about 8-10 bucks. Once you have the bulb out take it with you to an auto parts store, walmart, .... where you can compare the plug in and that divider in there and the way it screw locks into the reflector housing.

Photos of both ends: https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...ight-bulb-pack-of-1/880bp/4743015?q=880&pos=0


.


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank You so much! I'll let you know what I find...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*BTW, don't touch the glass of the new bulb.* Halogens burn very hot and it's possible the oils from your fingers can soften the glass under the extreme heat and cause it to blow out and fail early. Should you touch it just use glass cleaner or alcohol to wipe it down. 

This would also be a great time to switch to a LED. If it is an 880 or whatever number you can likely get one on Amazon or Ebay in a couple days. Just a thought :devil:

https://www.superbrightleds.com/search/led-vehicle-replacement-bulbs/880/


----------



## JPMcSR13 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Halogen VS LED bulb Replacement*

If I change from a Halogen bulb (GE 890) to a LED bulb? Will I need to install a relay and resistor for the LED bulb to work properly? I have a MTD Yard Machines 8 HP Model 31BE640F062 snow blower with a Tecumseh engine Model HMSK85.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

guttersnipes199 said:


> Thank You so much! I'll let you know what I find...


AND ......... what did you find ?? :grin:

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JPMcSR13 said:


> If I change from a Halogen bulb (GE 890) to a LED bulb? Will I need to install a relay and resistor for the LED bulb to work properly? I have a MTD Yard Machines 8 HP Model 31BE640F062 snow blower with a Tecumseh engine Model HMSK85.


You won't need a relay or a resistor. A relay is used to shorten the wiring circuit to the unit(s) drawing a lot of amps. It allows the use of a small wire, low current control circuit to turn on the relay. Like the switch inside a car controlling a relay at the grill with a short stout fused wire from the battery to relay directly to fog lights.

A resistor in a LED circuit is normally needed to balance the circuit so something like a turn signal flasher, flashes at the correct interval or to keep a light monitoring system from thinking the bulb is burned out.

Your engine produces AC current and you will likely need to add a diode or bridge rectifier to produce DC for the LED to function. There are some LEDs that have circuitry built in that will plug and play on AC as the conversion is done internally but you need to make sure it states that specifically in the description. 

Using a diode is really simple as it's just spliced into the wire leading to the headlight. What I don't like about using a diode is that you don't get all the power. You might not need it all but on the engines that only produce 18 watts, with a diode you only get 9. The diode is like a one way valve. Think of AC as one pulse of DC positive and one pulse of DC negative. A diode cuts out one of those pulses to make DC.

This bridge rectifier is $13 https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-drivers/12v-ac-to-dc-converter-module/1725/4134/ You might want to search around Ebay, Amazon, ... for better price with shipping.
You can also build you own: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

.


----------

